# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Workshop: Ontdek de 5 handige tactieken om je eetgedrag onder controle te krijgen

## eetbuivrij

Er zijn situaties waarbij we denken dat er een probleem is door het gebrek aan wilskracht, maar eigenlijk worden we geconfronteerd met problemen en/of gevoelens die we liever niet willen weten en/of voelen en dan gaan 'wegeten'!

- Wil jij dat jouw emoties niet de macht hebben over jouw eetgedrag?
- Wil jij positiever en meer ontspannen in relatie tot voeding komen?
- Wil jij van eten genieten zonder schuldgevoelens?

Is deze workshop voor jou?

Deze workshop is geschikt voor ieder instapniveau, of je al '1000-en-1 keer tevergeefs een dieetpoging hebt ondernomen en de controle over jouw eetgedrag kwijt bent of dat je af en toe (of vaker) teveel eet vanwege onaangename gevoelens.

Tijdens deze workshop ga je:

- ontdekken wat jouw relatie is tussen jouw emoties en je eetgedrag
- leren jouw gevoelens te herkennen, die jou aanzetten tot het voor jou ongewenste eetgedrag
- ontdekken welke rollen je jeugd en leven spelen met betrekking tot jouw eetgedrag
- inzien hoe situatie-jouw gedachten-gevolgen werkt
- alternatieven leren, waarmee je jezelf kan troosten zonder eten
- in een klein persoonlijk groepje aan de slag, waarin voor iedereen voldoende aandacht is

Ook krijg je al deze inzichten in een overzichtelijk naslagwerk mee naar huis.

Tijdens deze workshop kun je onbeperkt van een kopje koffie en/of thee genieten. En uiteraard zal een heerlijke gezonde lunch niet ontbreken.

Deze workshop vindt plaats op donderdag 12 mei 2016, van 9.30 tot 17.00 uur, in het bosrijke Bilthoven, aan de Frans Halslaan 68.

TOT EN MET 24 JANUARI 2016 KAN JE JE AANMELDEN MET 50% KORTING.

I.P.V.  97 BETAAL JE DAN SLECHTS  47 !

GEBRUIK DAARVOOR BIJ JE AANMELDING DE VOUCHERCODE 'supervroegboekkorting'

Voor alle details en aanmelding: http://eetbuivrij.nl/workshop-ontdek...le-te-krijgen/

----------

